# Reasonably priced area in Germany to live



## MellowFeather (2 mo ago)

Hi all

I’m currently living in Germany, in Erlangen, but my lease is coming to an end and I’m planning on moving. My work is in Frankfurt, but I only go into the office about once a month, with the rest being remote working.

I’m a single female. No drivers license yet (working on it), so really my only requirements are somewhere close to public transport, and maybe within three hours to Frankfurt.

I’m not looking for a party place, but just somewhere with shops and quiet enough. If I could get somewhere for around €600 p/m that would be great.

I’d really appreciate any suggestions.

Thank you!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

MellowFeather said:


> Hi all
> 
> I’m currently living in Germany, in Erlangen, but my lease is coming to an end and I’m planning on moving. My work is in Frankfurt, but I only go into the office about once a month, with the rest being remote working.
> 
> ...


Since you live in Erlangen, I assume your work is in Frankfurt am Main. Also, ist that 600/month warm or cold rent?

The cheapest areas are in Saxony, Saxony-Anhalt, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Not practical for your purposes.

Have you looked into Fulda, Gießen, or Limburg? Looks like an easy enough commute.


----------



## vvnaga (Nov 10, 2014)

MellowFeather said:


> Hi all
> 
> I’m currently living in Germany, in Erlangen, but my lease is coming to an end and I’m planning on moving. My work is in Frankfurt, but I only go into the office about once a month, with the rest being remote working.
> 
> ...


Hi There ,

Try this link Cost Of Living Comparison . This should give you a very detailed idea & may be you will choose to live in outskirts of Frankfurt , as you shall cutdown on the travel expenses & spend that elsewhere useful. Good luck.


----------

